# Live Rock Placement!!Help!!



## raymi17 (Feb 12, 2007)

I really don’t know if this is a good placement of my live rock, I need some opinion, or criticisms. As you can tell either I have too much rock, or just a bad design. Any criticism would be helpful.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

My only advice is to make sure those rocks are secured in place. If the fish you get are avid burrowers, then you have a problem. Most species of wrasses, blennies, jawfish and gobies in particular are fond of burrowing under the rocks. Some large fish may even accidentally topple the whole structure causing terrible disasters including crashing of rocks on the glass.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
how about a pile of rock either side,with a nice area in the middle.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

That loose placement would be great for flow to get around it but it looks unstable.


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

looks two complex just go simple. this guy i knew had a 300g reef tank in his wall one day when he got home from work there was water a dead fish and coral all threw his lounge room a fish mused of knocked over a rock


----------



## raymi17 (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks for the advice. it is too complex so i changed it made it more simple


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm interested to see how it turned out. Do you have an updated picture?


----------



## raymi17 (Feb 12, 2007)

*rock placement*

I'm going to take some pics this morning and post them,hope fully you are still reading this post.


----------

